# Audio is only playing out left earbud google pixel 4



## thehatergator (Jul 22, 2020)

I tried it with all my headphones and its the same. I did it with both Bluetooth and usb c adapter can someone help?


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 22, 2020)

If it does it with all your headphones and they all work properly on other devices, then probably the sound balance is set to be on the left side for some reason, check the settings on your phone for that, wherever that is on the pixel 4.
since it's a pixel 4, maybe it's in Settings -> Accessibility -> Audio Balance.
Or search for any balance setting.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 22, 2020)

Check if the phone has the sound set to mono instead of stereo sound.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Or can get this and put 2 left ear buds in each ear?

https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Split...keywords=audio+splitter&qid=1595423871&sr=8-5


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Or can get this and put 2 left ear buds in each ear?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Split...keywords=audio+splitter&qid=1595423871&sr=8-5


Well thats certainly a unique fix to the problem.


----------

